# 5.1 mit WinAMP und DScaler



## meilon (13. Oktober 2004)

Hallo
ich benutze das Medion 5.1 Soundsystem zusammen mit der onBoard nforce2 Soundkarte meines ASUS Boards.
In Spielen oder Filmen kommt der Ton aus allen 6 Boxen, nur nicht bei WinAMP und DScaler.

Mitlerweile habe ich es geschaft, durch aktivieren der Hardwarebeschleunigung (bei WinAMP) und duch digitalisieren des LineIn Einganges von der TV-Karte 4 Boxen Sound zu bekommen.

Wie bekomme ich nun wenigstens den Sub zum grummeln? Gibt es Plugins?

mfg


----------

